# Curved spine



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm seeing a young sunset mickey mouse platy that is developing a curved spine. Tail is curving upward from the dorsal to the tail fin. S/he was not born this way, but has developed over the last week or so, so I'm convinced it's not really a birth defect. I have seen this randomly with a few other developing fry, but am at a loss as to the cause or reason?
Any ideas?


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

I have also had 2 of these, and assumed they were genetic results. One was born crooked, and the other developed this over time. Mine were M.M. platties also!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I dunno, maybe it is a genetic defect, perhaps from inbreeding. Most of the fry are fine, just a very few I've seen have this curve one was born that way and one other seemed to develop in time like this one. The previous two did not survive to adulthood.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

There could be three possible explanations for it.

1) It is a birth defect
2) SERIOUS - It is fish Tuberculosis which isnt actually TB but a bacterial infection related to human TB, caused by water parameters being slightly off. If the fish starts losing scales, stops eating then it is more likely TB. TB is very slow acting and nearly always 100% fatal, it is also highly contagious not only to fish but can in rare cases lead to full human TB, if the bacteria get into an open wound on your skin.
3) Stress can actually cause a deformed spine. The fish may have dumped into something trying to escape aggression and actually broken its back.

Monitor the fish and if it doesnt show any other symptoms then it could go on to lead a relatively normal life.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Some defects take longer to manifest than others.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Other causes for deformity issues is nutrition related, however, usually you will see this in all or most of the fry...when its just one from the batch....either injury or birth defect...

Going back to fish TB or Mycobacteriosis-while this is one of few thing we can catch from our aquarium-especially if we have compromised immunity along with open wounds on our hands...This is not Tuberculosis......its in the same family of bacteria-it will present itself in the form of a painful slow-healing wound that can be difficult to heal especially after it goes into the blood stream-It is very rare for hobbyist to get this-but it can happen....wash hands well before and after working on the tank.

This pathogen is everywhere and is always in our tank but its not always pathogenic, some fish are carriers, it resist bleach and antibiotic, it is one of the few pathogens that can live in sterile conditions. The fish immunity is what prevent it from being symptomatic.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

ive had 2 batchs of mm fry. 1 had an up bent tail. it seemed ok. i assume it was genetic as none of the others had it. they have all been eaten or just died except the one with bent tail! tough little bugger, or just lucky!


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Probably a brith defect or stunting. If the fish cant swim or eat you need to euthanize it (knife behind the gills is quick and painless).

I had this same problem with one of my goldfish and she didnt get better.


----------

